# 25C3: Zuverlässige Exploits für Cisco-Router



## Newsfeed (30 Dezember 2008)

Felix "FX" Lindner von Phenoelit präsentierte auf dem CCC-Kongress erstmals öffentlich eine Technik, mit der sich Pufferüberläufe auf Cisco-Routern verlässlich ausnutzen lassen.

Weiterlesen...


----------

